# Ottoman Empire vs Viking Raiders



## Glued (May 26, 2010)

Vikings raid the Ottoman Empire, what happens.

No Mongol, Mameluke or Crusader interference.


----------



## Watchman (May 26, 2010)

What year in Ottoman history?


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, that makes a difference, anything before the late 13th Century means Byzantine isn't fucking around.


----------



## Aokiji (May 26, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Vikings raid the Ottoman Empire, what happens.
> 
> No Mongol, Mameluke or Crusader interference.



Viking make some insignificant booty, but I doubt that they can actually make significant andvances against the Ottomans. Provided this is after the fall of Constantinople.

Also, TWF, before the late 13th Century, the Ottomans didn't even exist.


----------



## Glued (May 26, 2010)

1000 AD vikings vs 1400s Ottoman Empire


----------



## Axl Low (May 26, 2010)

Depends on what the Vikings are gunna do.
Flat out go head to head? They die.
Raid for some food and treasure? They can do that very well.

Also, what year of Ottoman Empire and what are the goals of the Vikings?

EDIT: NVM the year.


----------



## Aokiji (May 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Depends on what the Vikings are gunna do.
> *Flat out go head to head? They die.
> Raid for some food and treasure? They can do that very well.
> *
> ...



Pretty much this.


----------



## God (May 26, 2010)

Ottomans after the conquest of Byzantine were feared by most major European states and even Russian tsars wanted a claim to their throne.

Vikings of the Anglo-Saxon age aren't winning.


----------



## KaiserWombat (May 26, 2010)

Lol, muskets.

Lol, cannons.

Lol, stone walls.

Vikings have no chance, there is an _insane_ technological and milaristic gap in favour of the Ottomons.


----------



## Axl Low (May 26, 2010)

Cubey said:


> Ottomans after the conquest of Byzantine were feared by most major European states and even Russian tsars wanted a claim to their throne.
> 
> Vikings of the Anglo-Saxon age aren't winning.





KaiserWombat said:


> Lol, muskets.
> 
> Lol, cannons.
> 
> ...



Alright, then what about just raiding a port town for some food and valuables and maybe going a little deeper inward?


----------



## Aokiji (May 26, 2010)

KaiserWombat said:


> Lol, muskets.
> 
> Lol, cannons.
> 
> ...



Muskets didn't really exist back then.  Not even Arquebuses. Only shitty handcannons.

And the cannons back then weren't really safe and didn't have much of a fire rate.


----------



## Cygnus45 (May 26, 2010)

Ottomans would have been way too resourceful what with controlling most of the middle-east, Africa, and parts of Europe. The vikings would get away with 1 or 2 raids, but then the central caliph would send wave after wave adn annhilate them. Both the army and navy were very well developed at the time, so even if it were a sea-battle they'd have an advantage. IIRC, they could reach India with their ships by travelling all the way around Africa.


----------



## Aokiji (May 26, 2010)

By that time, the Sultan wasn't the Caliph yet.


----------



## Fang (May 26, 2010)

Cygnus45 said:


> Ottomans would have been way too resourceful what with controlling most of the middle-east...



When did this happen in history again?


----------



## S (May 26, 2010)

Ottoman Empire 1 Vikings 0  
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMVuYA3Drcg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (May 26, 2010)

Besides Suleiman the Magnificent sounds way better than Norman the Conqueror.


----------



## Cygnus45 (May 26, 2010)

TWF said:


> When did this happen in history again?





As the head of the Islamic empire, they would have had leverage over many Arab countries.


----------



## God (May 26, 2010)

Except this is 1400 Ottomans.


----------



## Aokiji (May 26, 2010)

TWF said:


> When did this happen in history again?



That's what I thought to tbh.

Also LOL at C?neyt Arkin.


----------



## S (May 26, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Also LOL at C?neyt Arkin.



One Slash and 3 byzantines are down. Ottoman Empire wins by default


----------

